# Thyme Chicken Stock



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2011)

THYME CHICKEN STOCK

My thyme plant is in need of a haircut, so I’ll make a stock today using the cuttings. 

First, I’ll boil the cuttings and pour off a cup of the tea.  It has a nice taste and is good for you.

I’ll add a frozen chicken thigh, carrots, a couple of frozen celery stalks, a chopped onion and the last little garlic cloves, smashed whole, seasoned with chicken or beef granulated bullion.

I’ll take the chicken out as soon as it’s done, cool and strip the meat off, bag and freeze it for another day.

Put the bones back in and simmer until done adding liquid if necessary.

Drain, saving the stock and throw away bones, etc.

Use this stock to make soup, boil potatoes, or pasta, or country style ribs.  Then strain and return the stock to the freezer, enriched with the flavors of whatever you boiled in it.  

The meats, vegetables you’ve cooked in it are filled with the wonderful flavors of the stock.


----------



## spork (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice, Zz, I like the efficiency, spreading food as far it'll go.  I've also been known to render chicken thigh's skin and fat separately and refrigerate as lard.  Makes for a good oil for scrambled eggs.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks, Spork!

The flavors get pretty incredible.  A friend asked me to cook some turkey drumsticks for him today, so I got out the saved stock and boiled them in it, stripped the meat and made a yummy gravy with some of the stock.  

The rest of the stock goes back in the freezer (about 3 cups), now with an added flavor.  YUM!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 25, 2011)

chicken + thyme + cream = bliss


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just ate and this is making me hungry!


----------

